#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Ευρωκώδικας 2 - Διάτμηση & Διάτρηση

## SMBD

---

----------


## majakoulas

> Η γνωστή VRd1 του κανονισμού τελείωσε. Αντικαταστάθηκε από την VRd,c. Τι γίνεται όταν ρι=0?


Στον τύπο που ήδη επισύναψες, έχει και έλεγχο με vmin.
Εκτός αυτού ισχύει pl min σε όλες τις δοκούς, και μάλιστα στον EC-8 αυτό για μέσης και υψηλής πλαστιμότητας ταυτίζεται με του ΕΚΩΣ.




> 2. Αν το πρώην VRd1 νυν VRd,c δεν καλύπτεται και θες οπλισμό διάτμησης τότε η τέμνουσα που παραλαμβάνει ο οπλισμός διάτμησης δεν είναι πλέον Vwd αλλά το σύνολο της τέμνουσας?


To πνεύμα του EC-2 είναι η ανάληψη του συνόλου της τέμνουσας από τον οπλισμό, αν απαιτείται τέτοιος.




> 3. Η VRd1 που λαμβάνουμε μέχρι σήμερα από την σχετικά αποτυχημένη όπως φαίνεται σχέση είναι αισθητά μικρότερη από την προτεινόμενη VRd,c ή κάνω λάθος?


Σε ένα γρήγορο παράδειγμα με dw=25cm d=50cm και ρl=0,00253(min) C20/25
βγάζω Vrd1=46,50 kN και Vrdc=42,04 kN, δηλαδή περίπου όμοια μεγέθη




> 4. Από πότε ένα national annex καθορίζει την γωνία του δικτυώματος? Σε μας πόσο θα είναι? Ξέρουμε σίγουρα?
> Γιατί δεν μας αφήνουν να την υπολογίσουμε μόνοι μας? (Δες 7) (αρκεί να μας πουν βέβαια ποια VEd θα πάρουμε. Αυτή που αντιστοιχεί στην εν λόγω γωνία? Μα αν την ξέρουμε, δεν ξέρουμε αμέσως και τη γωνία? αυτό ακούγεται σαν φαύλος κύκλος)
> 
> 5. Αν το κάθε national annex κανονίζει τη γωνία θ έχουμε το παράδοξο το ίδιο πράγμα να μελετάτε σε διαφορετικές χώρες με διαφορετική τέμνουσα ή κάνω λάθος? Καταλαβαίνω σε Annex να καθορίζουμε τον άνεμο, το χιόνι κλπ. Αλλά το θ?


Έχεις δίκιο να απορείς, αλλά οι απορίες σου λύνονται με απλό μαγικό τρόπο και χωρίς national annex, όχι βέβαια σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο αλλά σε πρακτικό.
Στον EC-8, για στοιχεία με απαιτήσεις πλαστιμότητας λαμβάνεται θ=45, οπότε για Ελλάδα λόγω σεισμικού χάρτη πάντα εμπίπτεις εκεί άρα πάμε στα γνωστά.

----------


## kobaksev

Σύγκριση των VRd1 και VRd,c δε μπορεί να γίνει πριν να ξέρουμε τους συντελεστές CRd,c, vmin, k1.
Το ρl υπάρχει και στη σχέση του VRd1, οπότε θεωρητικά η διαστασιολόγηση σε τέμνουσα ακολουθεί τη διαστασιολόγηση σε κάμψη. Μόνο την επάρκεια της διατομής έναντι λοξής θλίψης του κορμού (VRd2) μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε ανεξάρτητα από την κάμψη. Αν υπολογίζουμε και ικανοτική τέμνουσα πρέπει να έχουμε ξεμπερδέψει με την κάμψη.

----------


## kobaksev

Δεν αδικώ όποιον δεν έβαζε τιμή, σου λέει θα αγκυρωθεί ο διαμήκης που θα βάλω;
Πάω να χαζέψω τα πρακτικά των σεμιναρίων να δούμε τι αλλαγές μας περιμένουν.

----------


## ppetros

Να χαιρετήσω πρώτα και εγώ την παρέα του forum.
Rigid έχεις δίκιο. Ισως η σημαντικότερη αλλαγή είναι αυτή του υπολογισμού διάτμησης (εισαγωγή "δικτυωματικού μοντέλου μεταβλητής γωνίας"). Μια παρουσίαση της διάτμησης κατά EC2 σε σχέση με τον ΕΚΩΣ καθώς και παραδείγματα για το που απαιτείται (και πόσο)οπλισμός διάτμησης έχω ανεβάσει στα Downloads. Οπου S500 εννοείται ότι είναι πλέον B500c.

----------


## ppetros

Για να πετύχουμε το βέλτιστο (και ανάλογα φυσικά με την θέση/εντατικά μεγέθη κ.λ.π.) θα γίνονται κυκλικές προσεγγίσεις με μεταβλητό μέγεθος την γωνία Θ φυσικά. Υπάρχουν καλοί υπολογιστές για αυτήν την δουλειά.

----------


## Evan

Πάντως σχετικά με την διάτρηση προγράμματα πεπ. σ. όταν είχες υπο/μα πολύ κοντά στην άκρη μιας κοιτόστρωσης δηλ <1,5d δεν έκανε έλεγχο διάτρησης

----------


## ppetros

> Πάντως σχετικά με την διάτρηση προγράμματα πεπ. σ. όταν είχες υπο/μα πολύ κοντά στην άκρη μιας κοιτόστρωσης δηλ <1,5d δεν έκανε έλεγχο διάτρησης


Δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν σε πακέτα με πεπ. στοιχεία. Αυτό θα το κάνεις εξωτερικά με κάποιο πρόγραμμα (π.χ. το ΝΕΧΤ δίνει εξωτερικό πρόγραμμα) ή να κάνεις κάποιο σε excel.

----------

